# Elastic NATO (style) straps



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Are they frowned upon? Not really the classic canvas.

I've had a few NATO's and (as with leather bands) I like to wear them snug on my wrist so unless I luck out on hole placement it is usually a little loose or too tight.

I don't mind a little play on a bracelet, enough to wiggle but not turn, but a strap should stay put imo.

I've discovered the elastic NATO style, and it allows the fit I prefer but still looks, at least from anything past 4ft away, like a traditional NATO.

What are peoples thoughts, am I a heathen?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I've tried a few cheap copies bit am a big fan of E/O straps.To hell with what others think


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Dont like Nato`s full stop, can often make a nice looking watch look scruffy.

Some watches can look ok with them but those are mainly if they come on them in the first place.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've got a couple of genuine Marine Nationale issue straps, and being honest, they're a bit naff, like wearing a pair of pants with the jaggy elastic digging into your waist, they weren't cheap either.

My favourite are these type, canvas and comfortable. Same as a Kobold one piece before the prices went silly.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't have an elastic "NATO" but I do like these straps by Billybelt - woven elastic. They are really comfortable.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not really Nato as such, but I recently acquired a few Marine & Paratrooper fabric straps (from CNS in Sweden) - I think they look really good & are comfortable to wear (much more so than a Nato imho) - My only complaint is they are a bit fiddly to put on (but I am "The Man With Five Thumbs"!) - I have a couple of the softer "Seat Belt" Nato straps & again they are less like having a cheese grater strapped to your wrist than an old school Nato ...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PaulBoy said:


> Not really Nato as such, but I recently acquired a few Marine & Paratrooper fabric straps (from CNS in Sweden) - I think they look really good & are comfortable to wear (much more so than a Nato imho) - My only complaint is they are a bit fiddly to put on (but I am "The Man With Five Thumbs"!) - I have a couple of the softer "Seat Belt" Nato straps & again they are less like having a cheese grater strapped to your wrist than an old school Nato ...


 Try putting one on with the hook on the "6" end of the watch. I find it much easier that way.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Try putting one on with the hook on the "6" end of the watch. I find it much easier that way.


 OK will give that a go, although as well as Mr 5 Thumbs I am also left-handed :crazy5vh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PaulBoy said:


> I am also left-handed :crazy5vh:


 So am I, that's one of the reasons I wear a watch on my right wrist. :laughing2dw:

I had more near misses with the hook on the top side than any other strap, ever.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

sabailand said:


> Dont like Nato`s full stop, can often make a nice looking watch look scruffy.
> 
> Some watches can look ok with them but those are mainly if they come on them in the first place.


 Sometimes a watch on a shiny bracelet needs to be de-blinged ...










Especially if one is dressed down in one's blazer.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Sometimes a watch on a shiny bracelet needs to be de-blinged ...
> 
> Especially if one is dressed down in one's blazer.


 Might need more than a NATO. :hmmm9uh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Similar to @sabailand thoughts, they are one of those things that no matter how much you pay for them they still look like something off the Wednesday market and just make a decent watch look cheap.

Years ago I bought a reasonably expensive one thinking I'd save my LV bracelet and it just looked naff


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> they are one of those things that no matter how much you pay for them they still look like something off the Wednesday market and just make a decent watch look cheap.


 I kind of agree with that, with one exception, which does look and feel right, but it has to be the genuine strap.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I kind of agree with that, with one exception, which does look and feel right, but it has to be the genuine strap.


 I'm still not convinced, does it no favours, especially a diver looks much better on a steel bracelet

But hey ho that's just me and each to their own


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Jet Jetski said:


> Sometimes a watch on a shiny bracelet needs to be de-blinged ...


 That colour of that strap on that watch dosnt look too bad tbh, but with Nato`s what i dont like and would never get used to is the bit tucked into the keepers, sometimes its fairly discreet but often its stuck up/bunched up and can look ridiculous, to me personally the only way a Nato style strap would look ok is if it was fitted/tailored to a particular watch.


----------



## Kamakazie! (Mar 13, 2013)

I've just got a Nick Mankey elastic strap which I think looks just as smart as my NATO's. Super comfortable, adjustable and doesn't use a passthrough setup so keeps the watch low profile.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

sabailand said:


> personally the only way a Nato style strap would look ok is if it was fitted/tailored to a particular watch.


 But then you'd feel jolly silly when you found you didn't have enough holes left to wear it over your rubber suit! I gave my Citizen RM diver to a chap at work who was wandering about with a busted watch, and he couldn't get on with the bracelet, so I fitted my CWC NATO on there for him AND HE CUT THE TAIL OFF AND HEAT SEALED THE END WITH A HOT KNIFE because it was 'too long'. I had showed him how to tuck it in on itself and everything.

My favourite NATO.

I'm over it now though.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrggghhhhh!



BondandBigM said:


> just make a decent watch look cheap


 I only need one watch that looks elegant for going to a 'do'. My dad's old gold watch on croco.

I only need one watch that looks 'smart' for going to client meetings. My Armand Nicolet on bracelet - and even that is in sales corner thanks to lockdowns and 'zoom' meetings.

I love my Ball on a NATO for munging around the industrial campus I work on. Even though I only go once a week now.

Everything else is just for interest - like technology corner with old waterproof cases and such, nearly all on leather one piece straps - or munging about on hills (on leather or nylon NATO straps) - or wearing on a run (again on leather or nylon NATO in case it is tempted to 'let go' - only happened to me once when my rucksack dragged a watch off, turned out the spring bars were the wrong size (prolly the previous owner rather than Citizen).


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a Marine Nationale style on one of my Vostoks and I think they are great , really comfy . As @PaulBoy says it can be a bit fiddly to put on.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

P.s.



sabailand said:


> tailored to a particular watch


 I re-jigged the ironwork on this so that the last keeper is floating leather, rather than fixed metal, so I can just catch the tail whichever watch it is on.









It was a NATO but I cut the extra loop off, as this watch head won't move anywhere on this strap, nor fall off when I unbuckle it.



BondandBigM said:


> a diver looks much better on a steel bracelet


 I know she didn't dive in it, but Mercedes Gleitz wore her Oyster round her neck on her channel swim.

[IMG alt="Mercedes Gleitze NZ crop portrait.jpg" data-ratio="122.27"]https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/22/Mercedes_Gleitze_NZ_crop_portrait.jpg/220px-Mercedes_Gleitze_NZ_crop_portrait.jpg[/IMG]

But I'm sticking with leather for mine. It's pateena, darling! Won't get that on stainless steel.



jsud2002 said:


> I have a Marine Nationale style on one of my Vostoks
> 
> View attachment 29202


 If that is 18mm, I can feel one coming on for this puppy ...









yours looks great.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Jet Jetski yes it is a 18mm :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Try putting one on with the hook on the "6" end of the watch. I find it much easier that way.


 Just received a couple of 20mm Paratrooper straps from CNS & tried your tip of having the hook at the 6 end - Much better! - As a leftie who wears watches on right wrist, I have always struggled to take a pic due to cameras being designed for righties - I took the pic below with my left hand (with the camera upside down) & just rotated the image during editing - Why I didn't work that out sooner is something to discuss with my psychiatrist :crazy5vh:


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 8, 2020)

@PaulBoy That looks good! I think I will try some of those CNS as they don't appear to be too expensive. Maybe get a selection as Ithink they do an offer if you buy several.

What is the watch?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can live with a NATO if it suits the watch, not sure about an elasticated one but if it feels right just do it.


----------

